# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > MooTools >  ایجاد منوی آبشاری با mootools1.4.5

## mostafa272

با سلام

نمونه کد یا آموزشی می خواستم که بشه راحت به منوی آبشاری افکت داد البته با mootools 1.4.5. اگر کسی آموزشی یا نمونه کدی سراغ داره لطف کنه قرار بده متشکرم میشم

----------

